# YUM- "FAT MONEY MINNOWS".....



## LIL TRIPP (Aug 31, 2009)

I SEEN ON A BILL DANCE EPISODE HE WAS USING A YUM "FAT MONEY MINNOW". THEY WERE TEARING THEM UP TOO! ANYWHERE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THEM?


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

Here you go...

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10200523____SearchResults?ordProd=Y&CMID=TOP_selectitems


----------



## LIL TRIPP (Sep 1, 2009)

I SAW SOME YUM- "MONEY MINNOWS" AT A LOCAL TACKLE SHOP. BUT THE ONES I SAW WERE "FAT MONEY MINNOWS". BOTH R MADE BY YUM. WHAT'S DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE 2?? THANX


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 1, 2009)

It would appear to be their size... specifically the girth. The Original Money Minnow comes in a variety of lengths ranging from 3.5" - 6.5". The Fat Money Minnow only comes in the 5" version at this time.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 1, 2009)

I watched that same show....they seemed to work good.....but they seem pricey.


----------



## LIL TRIPP (Sep 2, 2009)

I'M GOING FISHING THIS WEEKEND, SO IF I CAN'T FIND THE FAT MONEY'S BEFORE THEN I THINK I'M GONNA GET A PACK OF REG. MONEY MINNOWS. PRETTY CLOSE TO THE SAME SIZE AS THE FAT MONEY'S. ARE THEY PRETTY MUCH THE SAME THING?? DO THEY MOVE THE SAME IN THE WATER? & THEY ARE BOTH SWIMBAITS RIGHT?? THANX FOR THE HELP FELLAS!


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 2, 2009)

They are both swimbaits... You just have more size options with the Regular Money Minnow that the Fat Minnow. Everything I have seen and read, says that the actual Money Minnow moves and works better than the Fat Minnow. Good Luck this weekend!


----------

